# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  علم قراءة الوجه أو الفراسه...

## زهره التوليب

السلام عليكم
فكرت كثيرا في هذا الموضوع ...واحببت بصراحه ان اتعلم ولو الشئ اليسير الذي قد يساعدني في حياتي الاجتماعيه

هنا سأقوم بجمع كل ما يتعلق بهذا العلم...فعلى المهتمين متابعه الموضوع باستمرار...
لكم ودي ووردي
توليب

----------


## زهره التوليب

المقال الاول:

من منا لم يدخل بيته يوما ما وهو في حالة سعادة (متهلل الوجه منفرج الأسارير) من دون أن يبتسم أو يتلفظ بلفظة واحدة واستطاع أحد أفراد العائلة أن يقرأ وجهه ويقول: (تبدو سعيد) أو (وجهك يقول أنك فرحان)! والعكس صحيح......... (وجهك مكشر- مقطب الجبين مقوس الحاجبين..... الخ). بل تكاد كل الحالات والانفعالات حتى وإن كبتها الإنسان تظهر على وجهه.. حالات الخوف- الكذب- الصدق- الغضب- السعادة- الحب والتتيم- الأسى- الحزن- البغض- الحقد- الأمل- التفكير.... الخ.

لماذا يكثر ذلك بين المقربين، بمعنى آخر لماذا يستطيع المقربون منك كالأهل والوالدين والأصدقاء الحميمين أن يقرأوا وجهك كما لو كان كتابا، بينما لا يجيد القراءة كل مرة الآخرون. الجواب أنهم عايشوك وخزنوا في ذاكرتهم جميع تعابير وجهك والتغيرات التي تطرأ على وجهك وما يقابلها من انفعالات وأحاسيس ومشاعر.


هذا يدل بشكل أكيد على أن الوجه عبارة عن كتاب متعدد الصفحات يمكن أن نقرأه، وأن الذي يحسن القراءة هو الشخص الذي يفهم اللغة ويعايشها أو الذي يتعلمها بالتدريب والممارسة والإطلاع. قال سيدنا عثمان رضي الله عنه: "ما أسر أحد سريرة , إلا أبداها الله تعالى على صفحات وجهه , وفلتات لسانه". وقد اشتهر الكثير من العرب بقراءة الوجوه (فراسة الوجوه).


الفراسة في القرأن الكريم:

1. قال تعالى: "... يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافا".
2. قال تعالى: "... سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود".

3. قال تعالى: "... يعرف المجرمون بسيماهم فيؤخذ بالنواصي والأقدام".
4. قال تعالى: "... ولو نشاء لأريناكهم فلعرفتهم بسيماهم".

5. قال تعالى: "... عبس وتولى".

6. قال تعالى: "... ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة، ترهقها قترة".

7. قال تعالى: "... وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسودا وهو كظيم".
8. قال تعالى: "... وجوه يومئذ ناضرة، إلى ربها ناظرة".

9. قال تعالى: "... تعرف في وجوههم نظرة النعيم".

10. قال تعالى: "... ينظرون إليك نظر المغشي عليه من الموت".


الفراسة في السنة النبوية:

1. عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "اتقوا فراسة المؤمن فإنه ينظر بنور الله، ثم قرأ قول الله تعالى: إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين ". رواه الترمذي.

2. عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن لله عباداً يعرفون الناس بالتوسم" رواه الطبراني.
أريد أن أنوه أن هناك مدارس مختلفة لعلم الفراسة بعضها يعتمد على الخبرة الذاتية الطويلة وكثرة الاحتكاك مع الناس والاجتهادات الشخصية وبعضها يعتمد على الدراسات والتجارب التطبيقية وتعلم هذا العلم نظريا. ما سوف يكتب هنا هو من النوع الأخير. لكن في الحالتين هذا العلم غير ثابت شأنه شأن العلوم التي تتعلق بالنفس البشرية والعقل، وأريد أن أنوه أن علم قراءة الوجوه هو علم قديم ويدرس وله مناهجه ولا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال لشخص يأخذ ورشة عمل أو دورة في ثلاث أيام أن يحيط بجوانب هذا العلم، فالتدريب والإطلاع والتطبيق المستمر مطلوب.

عندما نقرأ الوجه وكأنه صفحة مليئة بالكلمات والجمل، فليس من الصحيح أن نترجم الكلام المكتوب ترجمة حرفية كلمة كلمة، ولكن قد يكون للكلمة أكثر من معنى أو أن لها وضعا خاصا في السياق، كذلك يجب أن نفهم الإطار العام ونقرأ كل الفقرات حتى نستوعب المادة. أريد أن أنوه على شيء وهو أن لكل قاعدة شواذ وأن هذا العلم يعطي إشارة أو "قراءة" عن الشخص المقابل لكنه لا يعطي حكما ثابتا على الأشياء بمعنى آخر: يجب أن لا نقولب الأشخاص ونعطي أحكاما قطعية عليهم وبالتالي نغير تصرفاتنا تجاههم، فمثلا ليس كل الذين تكون آذانهم صغيرة دقيقون ويحسنون الحساب ويصلحون محاسبين في بنوك تجارية!! لا بد أن لا نعمم، هي قراءة في كتاب فيه كلمات دالة ومشيرة وتحتمل التأويل وهي نتاج العديد من الدراسات والأبحاث.

المنطقة الغالبة في الوجه:

يجب أولا لكي تقرأ أي وجه (كتاب) أن تقرأ المقدمة (شكل الرأس) ولكي تفعل ذلك يجب أن تقسم الرأس (الوجه) إلى 3 مناطق كالتالي:

1. المنطقة العليا upper zone وتمتد من قمة الرأس إلى الحواجب.
2. المنطقة الوسطى middle zone وتمتد من الحواجب إلى الشفة العليا.
3. المنطقة السفلى lower zone وتمتد من الشفة العليا إلى أسفل الذقن.
يجب أن تلاحظ أي من هذه المناطق الأكبر أو الأكثر حجما أو التي تطغى على الآخرين dominant مقارنة بالمناطق الأخرى، ثم إذا قمت بتحديد المنطقة الأكثر حجما ستستطيع قراءة العنوان الرئيسي للكتاب (للشخص) والمعنى يكون كالتالي:

1. المنطقة العليا الأغلب upper zone: خاصة إذا كانت الجبهه طويلة، تدل على أن الشخص ينقاد للأفكار والتفكير بطبيعته ويلعب التفكير دورا هاما في إصداره الحكم على الأشياء أو إصداره للقرارات ويكون دور المشاعر أقل في هذه العملية.

كثيرا ما تصور الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية للمفكرين والكتاب والباحثين في صورة أشخاص قمة رأسهم كبيرة وجبهتهم مستطيلة بحيث تكون المنطقة الغالبة في وجهوههم هي العليا، يسمون هؤلاء الأشخاص ب upper zone dominataes.

2. المنطقة الوسطى الأغلب middle zone: تدل على أن الشخص يتحرك ويستجيب وفق مشاعره وأحاسيسه، لكن الشخص يفكر أيضا ويتخذ قراراته وأحكامه بناء على تفكير ولكن التفكير الذي سبقه إحساس أي لابد أن يشعر الشخص بالشيء ويحسه قبل أن يفكر فيه ويصدر قراراته فيه. هذا الشخص يحتاج ربما لمساعدة تبين له الصواب وما هو منطقي. هؤلاء الأشخاص يسمون middle zone dominates.

3. المنطقة السفلى الأغلب lower zone: تدل أن الشخص يرى الحياة بطبيعتها المادية ربما بعيدا عن الأحاسيس والمشاعر والتفكير، لكن هذا لا يدل على أن الشخص لا يفكر أو لا يحس بالطبع لا، ولكن يغلب على مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص التوجه للأنشطة المرتبطة بالجسم، أشخاص يحبون الحركة والنشاط بشكل طاغ ربما والانجذاب إلى كل ما هو طبيعي.

كثيرا ما تصور الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية الرياضيين واللاعبين في صورة أشخاص أذقانهم ممتدة أو كبيرة أو ظاهرة وطاغية على بقية أجزاء الوجه. يسمون هؤلاء الأشخاص ب lower zone dominates.

ليس معنى غلبة منطقة على أخرى أن الشخص يتمتع بصفات هذه المنطقة ويفتقد للصفات الأخرى، بل يدل على غلبة هذه الصفات، فغلبة المنطقة هي غلبة الصفات المرتبطة بهذه المنطقة. لكن ماذا يدل عليه شخص لا يوجد عنده أي منطقة غالبة من المناطق الثلاث، الجواب يدل على توازن الصفات الثلاث. ولكي تكون دقيقا امنح أي منطقة تقييما من حيث الاتساع او الغلبة من 1 إلى 10 (يمثل 1 كبير و 10 كبير جدا).

فإذا رأيت أن منطقة ما كبيرة مقارنة بغيرها انتقل للخطوة التالية وأسأل نفسك كم أقيمها من 10، ولاحظ أنه كلما كانت المنطقة طاغية من 8-10 من 10 كانت الصفة أوضح وأشد انطباقا (هذه الطريقة في التقييم تعتبر أهم أساسيات هذا العلم ويجب أن تطبقها في كل قراءاتك وليس هنا فقط).

والآن، هل تعرفون أشخاص تغيرت أشكالهم أو بعض ملامحهم وتغيرت بعض صفاتهم أو سلوكياتهم وأنشطتهم!!


تقعر الوجه:

يجب أن ينظر للشخص نظرة جانبية profile فنرى الوجه من اليمين أو اليسار إما أن يكون مقعرا للداخل أو للخارج، أقصد بالتقعر أي التقوس هل هو بروز للخارج أم تجويف للداخل، البروز قد يتشكل من منطقة الجبهة والذقن كطرفين للقوس وكذلك التجويف.

1. تقوس للداخل (تقعر للداخل) concave: bowing inward: يعطي المظهر بأن وجه الشخص غائر ولربما تمتد الجبهة ويمتد الذقن ويبرزان للأمام تاركين منطقة الأنف والفم أقل بروزا(منخفضة).

تدل على أن الشخص شخص حالم ومبدع وخلاق، يعيبه عدم التعقل في الأمور والمماطلة.

2. تقوس للخارج (تقعر للخارج) convex: bowing outward: يعطي المظهر إنطباعا بأن وجه الشخص بارز خاصة مع امتداد منطقة الأنف والفم تاريكن الجبهة ومنطقة الذقن أقل بروزا(منخفضة).

تدل على أن الشخص شخص سريع التفكير والبديهة يحب قيادة الآخرين وتوجيههم لكن صاحب هذا الوجه شخص مندفع غير صبور، وإذا زاد التقوس للخارج بشكل كبير دل ذلك على سلوك قاسي وطبيعة عدوانية.

أ. شكل الوجه.


1. الوجه المربع.

يدل على أن الشخص عنيد ومشاكس لايحب النقاش والتفاهم ولا يجدي ذلك معه غالبا، شخص يميل للعنف في سبيل تحقيق مآربه وأغراضه الشخصية، كما تدل على حب الأنشطة الجسمية والقدرة على القيادة.


2. الوجه المستطيل.

يدل على أن الشخص نشيط سواء نشاطا فكريا عقليا أو نشاطا بدنيا، يسمى أحيانا بوجه "المدير" لإن صاحب هذا الوجه يفكر قبل أن يصنع قراره ويسميه الصينيون "وجه الرئيس".


3. الوجه الدائري.

يدل على أن الشخص ساذج ولعوب ولديه طبائع صبيانية، ويدل أيضا على أن الشخص اجتماعي ولديه مهارات تواصل ويحب أن يكون مركز الإهتمام.


4. الوجه البيضاوي.

يدل على أن الشخص يملك قوة عقلية ونشاط فكري لذلك تجده شخص ذو مكانة مرموقة أو صاحب إنجازات متميزة، وكلما كان الجزء السفلي من الوجه جهة الفك كبيرا دل ذلك على الهمة والإقدام والمثابرة، ويدل أيضا على القدرة على التعامل بطريقة ديبلوماسية.


5. الوجه الدائري البيضاوي.

يكون الجزء العلوي من الوجه جهة الجبهة عريض و بيضاوي والجزء السفلي دائري وضيق، هذا الوجه يدل على أن الشخص منظم الأفكار سريع الفهم، يتخذ قراراته الصائبة بالتفكير وقد يكون جيد في الإدارة والمعاملات التجارية.


6. الوجه شبيه القرد.

وجه يتميز بانخفاض الجبهه وبروز منطقة الفم مع العرض الكبير للفك وصغر العينين، هذا الوجه دليل على أن صاحبه مخادع وخائن ولا يمكن أن يؤتمن.


7. الوجه المثلث.

يكون رأس المثلث لأسفل، يسمى بوجه "العالم" لإن صاحب هذا الوجه يكون شخص ذو عقل مفكر يسعى وراء الحكمة والبحث، ويمتاز أيضا بالقدرة على التركيز.


أ. عرض الوجه.


1. الوجه الواسع العريض.

يمتاز صاحبه بتقلب المزاج بشكل كبير، لكنه شخص يحب السلام.


2. الوجه النحيف غير العريض.

يمتاز صاحبه بالتفكير المستقل، كما يفضل هذا الشخص العمل لوحده بدلا من العمل مع مجموعة أشخاص، وهو شخص مخلص في الغالب.

----------


## زهره التوليب

المقال الثاني:

 قراءة الوجه على الطريقة الصينية

برع الصينيون منذ مئات السنين في قراءة الوجه واستكشاف دلالات  ملامحه
وتقاسيمه وتأثيرها على شخصية صاحبه ومكانته..

_الجبين أو الجبهة:_
خط الشعر المرتفع أو الجبهة البارزة دلالة على ذكاء الشخص..

_الحواجب:_
الكثيفة تجسد غضب وحب صاحبها, وكلما اتسعت المسافة بين الحاجبين كان الشخص حذرا"
يفكر جيدا" قبل الإقدام على عمل شيء .
وتدل الحواجب المقوسة على أن صاحبها عملي, معطاء, نشيط.
أما الحواجب المستقيمة فتدل على أن صاحبها يهتم بكل التفاصيل قبل أن يتخذ قراره.

_العيون:_
المستديرة تعكس البراءة والدبلوماسية.
العيون التي تضيق عند الطرف الداخلي تدل على أناس ذوي تعليقات لاذعة.
والعيون ذات البريق تدل على شخص محب للحياة..

_الخد:_
كلما كبر حجم الخد دل على نجاح صاحبه..

_الشفتان:_
بالنسبة للفتاة فإن الشفاه الصغيرة تدل أنها منطلقة روحيا".
الشفاه الممتلئة تدل على رقة الإحساس وحب الحياة والانطلاق.

_الذقن:_
الذقن المدببة تدل أن صاحبها إنسان عاطفي حساس.
أما العريضة تعكس قوة الشخصية و  الإرادة.

_الأنف:_
كلما كبر الأنف دل على قوة صاحبه..
 أما الأنف العريض عند القاعدة فيدل على شخص عملي يميل إلى الحلول الوسط.
صاحب الأنف الطويل والرفيع لديه نزعة أرستقراطية..

_المسافة بين الأنف والشفة العليا:_
كلما ازدادت المسافة اتساعا" دلت أن صاحبها منتج مفيد لنفسه وللآخرين.
وكلما كانت غائرة دلت أن صاحبها مبدع مبتكر.

_الفم:_
اتساع الفم يدل على الكرم..
والأشخاص الذين يكبر حجم فمهم بالنسبة لوجوههم لديهم العديد من الرغبات..

----------


## زهره التوليب

الثالث:

الأنف

الأنف اليهودي وسمي بذلك باعتباره من الملامح المميزة لليهود وهو يتميز بارتفاعه وبروزة من الوسط مع انضغاطه من الطرف وينتشر بين اهل الشام ويتميز اصحاب اصحاب الأنف اليهودي المهارة في التجارة والقدرة على كسب المال من خلال المبادلة والمقايضة





الأنف الإغريقي

ويتميز الأنف الأغريقي بالأستواء فيكاد يكون على خط مستقيم مع الجبهة وهو بصفة عامة أنف رقيق المنظرويدل هذا الأنف عللى حسن الذوق والأناقة والميول الفنية وعشق الجمال واصحاب هذا الأنف من النساء يتميزن بالأناقة وجمال المظهر وحسن اختيار المربس





الأنف الأفطس

وهو الأنف العريض الذي يتميز بمنخرين واسعين عريضين كما في اهل السودان والزنوج ويدل هذا الأنف على الخضوع وضعف النفوذ






الأنف المرفوع

المقصود به الذي يرتفع عرنينه وعادة يتميز اصحاب هذا الأنف بروح الفكاهة والمرح وهم قادرون على إدخال السرور على نفوس الغير ويتميزون كذلك بالفضول والتدخل في شؤن الآخرين






وألحين نجي للشفتان



الشفتان الغليظتان

ينمان عادة عن طبيعة مادية فصاحبهما لايكترث بالعواطف وانما ينشغل بمرذ الدنيا من طعام شهي وملبس جديد ومال وفير وهو عادة حاد الطبع جداإذا ماأثير غضبه





الشفة السفلى الغليظة المدلاة

وهي تنم عادة عن طبيعة حيوانية وفظفاظة ويكون شاغلها الأول هو إرضاء شهواتها






الشفتان الرقيقتان

يدلان على الأنانية وجمود العواطف وصاحبهما سريع الغضب خاصة اذا ماتدخل احد في شؤنه وهو يميل للتحكم والسيطرة ويتميز بروح المثابرة وقوة الأرادة





قوس كيوبيد

هو شكل من اشكال الفم تظهر فيه الشفتان مقوستان يشكل جميل متوسط مابين السمك والرقة






الفم غير المستوي
هو الفم الذي لاتتوافق شفتاه ولاتنتظم فتحته وينم هذا الفم عن عدم استواء في الخلق فصاحبه يكون ماكرا دنيئا سريع التغير والأنتقال من رأي لآخر فهو غير مستقر على حال

----------


## زهره التوليب

*

 شكل الاذن

فى قراءه الوجه الاذن الكبيره تدل على ان الشخص عنده قدره على الاستماع 

اليك و الاحساس بمشكلتك, اذا وجدت شخص اذنه كبيره فاحكى عن مشاكلك بدون تردد.


على الصعيد الاخر الشخص ذو الاذن الصغيره لا يحب الاستماع الى الكثير من 

الكلام و هو يفضل ان يكتشف الاشياء بنفسه على ان يخبره بها احد. اذا كنت تتحدث مع هذا

 الشخص فتاكد ان كلامك مختصر حتى لا يملك.* 

*عظام الوجه

حينما تكون عظام الوجه بارزه من عند الخدين مثلما نراها فى وجه ممثلين

 مشهورين مثل براد بيت او ميل جبسون فان ذلك يدل على شجاعه الشخص صاحب ذلك الوجه. 

الشخص ذو عظام الوجه البارزه ليس من النوع الذى يهرب من التحديات او المشاكل و لكنه

 من النوع الذى يفضل المواجهه.

هذا الشخص ايضا ايضا يحب المغامره و الاجازه بالنسبه له لا تعنى الجلوس

 امام التلفاز و انما يفضل دائما ان يفعل شىء فيه اثاره. حاول الا تستفز ذلك الشخص الا

 اذا كنت على حق لان ذلك النوع من الاشخاص قد لا يتردد للحظه قبل ان يبدا فى الشجار معك 

دفاعا عن حقه ان ظن انه على حق.*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## saousana

جميل جدا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

رووووووووعه يا زهرة التوليب على الموضوع المميز و الرائع 

 :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا زهرة التوليب موضوع مميزة كتير 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أعشق هذه التفاصيل الصغيرة في علم الفراسة بتفسير الحركات اللارادية و الوجه وما يتبعها من أمور 
راق لي كثيراً ما قرأته هنا 
معلومات قيمة وممتعه جداً 

أشكركِ 
*

----------

